# What other pets do you have or had?



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

We have had many other pets. Some include our 6ft. Iguana, rabbits, and our cats plus the five tanks we have.  here are a few pics.

Lizzy our Iguana sadly we lost him. he was awesome


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Our cats. 
Patch and Ebonie









Oscar may he rest in peace


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i have my three fish tanks and then my 2 domestic short haired cats. ones black and the other is tan with stripes kind of like a tiger raaaawr!! but there both extremely fat.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Aside from fish, I have a mynah, 3 miniature pinchersarcastic: ), 1 dobermann and 1 mutt(not sure of his bloodlines but he's not even a native strain).
The last one is already 13 years.:mrgreen:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Lauri,love the Iggie sorry you lost him.
I had an African grey parrot,who due to my fault
escaped earlier this year. 
















all i have now are my fish.
i did use to keep Leopard Geckos.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

2 dogs and one of these he won't be to bad once house trained.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

I have the fish obviously, a cat, a hamster, and 2 newts. I'll find some pics and post them in a while.
Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Toads/Frogs caught from a local swamp, when I was younger.

Turtle I caught from a local lake

Hamsters

Ferrets

3 dogs in the past. First dog (Lucky) was an Alaskan Malamut, which was given to us from a friend. Lucky was given to us as a pup, but we weren't able to train him properly, so Lucky would run if the door was open. He died from old age. We got a 2nd dog from an animal shelter soon after. Another Alaskan Malamut, called Misty. I fell in love with it, becuase it reminded me of our first dog. Misty was my favorite. She was well trained. She would bark at the door if she had to go out and would only stay within our yard and would not cross our neighbors. She would then come back when she was done. She also died from old age. The present dog, Browny, was given to us from a friend. He's a terrier mix and is a PITA. He barely comes by command when I call him. He doesn't listen to anyone else. He will run out of the house if the door is open ONLY if nobody is around to see him. When we walk him and he sees another dog, he will run towards it.

I love dogs and fish and would always have a dog around. I like Alaskan Malamuts or will even go with a Husky, which I think has the blue eyes. I will eventually want a ferret again, but only with a dog that I know would be fine with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Alaskan Malamuts are awesome animals. I look forward to our first house so we can have a German Shepard.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

apart from fish i have got at the mo:
a puppy Rhodsian Ridgeback called Zeus
valentino my floppy rabbit  

but i have had 
black alsation called sabre who i lost a few months ago to old age  
a rabbit called sooty
2 budges
8 rats (1had 13 babies)
6 syrian hamsters
2 gerbils 
2 chipmunks
all are in heaven now

lauri he was a stunning iguana :wink: and you have some beautiful kitties


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

I've always had dogs, I have two right now, a dauschund/cocker spaniel cross and a mutt. I also have two cats and about 20-150 thousand bees, depending on the season


----------



## Alexis (Oct 3, 2006)

Uhm.
This is true confessions time.
16 running tanks
3 Great Danes
3 Cats
and a partridge in a pear tree....sorry, I can't sing!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Alexis said:


> and a partridge in a pear tree....sorry, I can't sing!


:bluelaugh: :bluelaugh: You would have sung the Twelves Days of Christmas in front of me.:tongue: :quiet: :wink2:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well we have the fish ( of course), a choc. lab, a cat, and 2 birds


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Currently have 2 cats.

Have raised dogs, rats, mice, gerbils, hamsters, dogs, lizards, cows, pigs, goats, Albino Burmease Python, king snake, turtles in a natural pond, rabbits and praying mantis. Never guess I lived on a farm for a couple years.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

*other pets*

i thought there was a previous post about what other pets people have but i cant find it...so here is another one. post pics if you have em!! horses, cats, dogs, birds, reptiles, farm animals, etc!! 

i got birds, dogs, and fish


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Lovely pics Bri  

Here's one of my cat .....


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

awww cutie


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

HaHa you have a wiener dog. No, just playing i think they are cute. I will get pics when i can.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

yes, its a weiner dog. and i ha....*ahem* dislike her with a passion. =[


----------



## Teckenking (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a cat named Aaragorn (srry no pic yet) he's a big ball of frisky but can be a little lazy.


----------



## Teckenking (Nov 27, 2006)

I had a couple of fish but they died :BIGweepy:


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

IÃ‚Â´ve got two cats. 

Dasha










and Kasimir


----------



## Teckenking (Nov 27, 2006)

You're cats look very cute. Is Dasha in a baby seat?


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks.  

She slept in my office chair.


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Odd, my name is Bri(anna) and I have horses too! Anyways, I have a ton of animals. 1 horse (BS Paint, 27 in April), 1 dog (white lab), 5 cats (mixes), 4 chickens (all different breeds), 1 bird (cockatiel, lost the parakeet last week  ) and of course, my fish.

This is my mare, Izzy:









Btw, your other pets are beautiful! Especially the iguana.


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh dear, lets see

27 rabbits :lol: to see pictures go to rcmrabbits.tripod.com

1 yellow lab called Levi

2 cats house cats, Monte and Georgie

1 stray cat I am trying to keep  

20 fish about (I have them all named too  )

1 bird- Twyla  

We had hamsters in the past, snakes and other species of the wild :lol: 

** To see all these animals go to rcmrabbits.tripod.com anything other than the rabbits are on the other pets page- its always updated


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Awww Lauri, the Iguana was amazing!

Everyone else's pets are amazing as well  thank you for sharing your photos. The kitties are cute; the bird is very pretty (sorry about your Grey Lainey  those birds are awesome, you must really miss him). Love the horse!

I have a Maltese dog ("Buffy"); my daughter has a veiled chameleon ("Camellia") -- I love her to bits!! And we have two tortoises, 'Killer" and "Twinkle", they are 18 years old. All that in addition to the 41 fish and one snail that are housed in 3 aquariums! 

I had my own horse when i was growing up. I have also owned hamsters, guinea pigs, a dwarf rabbit, budgies, and a canary.


----------



## Kate (Feb 26, 2007)

Currently:
1 quarter horse 
4 dogs (2 collie mixes, 1 chihuahua, 1 golden retriever)
1 cat (who thinks he's a dog)
1 leopard gecko
1 (soon to be 2) dumbo rats
1 rabbit
annd fishies.

Previously:
-Ferrets
-Guinea pigs
-Mice
-Hamsters


----------



## SporadicStaticAddict (Mar 3, 2007)

I grew up with a hodge podge of pets. Never any cats, but there were always one or two dogs, a bird, and iguana for years until the poor girl finally passed - she was unhealthy from the start and had curled toes. My mom saved her.... there were always, ALWAYS fish. Betas, tanks, ect... 

Now I'm in college. Between my boyfriend and I, we've got a cat and a fishtank. The cat loves to lay in front of the tank and watch the fish with me, and he also fills the gap left by always being around dogs before:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7StVgc0zBs


----------



## Kate (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are some pics:
(I apologize for some being so large - will try to figure out how to resize them)









Gulliver in the ring shortly before a training sesh. He was previously pretty badly abused but he's coming around. 









Addy "Adderal" - the chihuahua in my roomie's pocket lol. She and the horse actually adore each other. She follows Gully _everywhere_ and he's very careful not to hurt her.









Madelyn - 5 year old golden retriever. She's a love and frequently "adopts" rescued kittens and pups until they find new homes. The horse is terrified of her. All she wants to do is play tug with him.. haha









Delilah - the latest rescue pup. I drove all the way up to OH to get her - they were 15 hrs away from putting her down. .


----------



## shavon (Feb 3, 2007)

Everyone has beautiful animals.

Well I have had many animals in the past including this little guy. He was the first calf that I bottle fed. I have had about four more in the past year since him. I have a new one now but no pics.

Little Man









Here are a few that I have now. I have 11 cats, 3 dogs, a rabbit, and a bird, plus of course my fish.

Kujo









His sister Cricket









Miss Prego Fuzzball (My son named her!)









Her sister and possibly preggo too! Smokey









My Husky Kodai









Trixie - my fiance's 14 year old rescue German Shepard mix









Sampson - our German Shepard pup









Ash - my son's mini-lop









Like I said, I have a lot more animals than these. But these are the pics I have right now. My new calf, Gravy, is a real light grey color. He is very pretty


----------



## The Dude (Mar 2, 2007)

currently 2 dogs that are mutts
Alice from an animal shelter, huskyish and epileptic, at times she is so lazy i use her as a pillow but she can kill and eat wild rabbits 
Nicky my dad found, pomeranianish, he needs loafs of attention and food and barks at the slightest disturbance
and a big fat floppy eared tan wabbit

used to have 2 other rabbits, 3 guinea pigs that had babies which went to friends, and gerbils

i always used to be fascinated by the fish as a kid when we got pet food and my parents had no interest at all so one day i asked if i could start an aquariumand they said if you maintain it, then we dont mind... that night i bought my 20 gallon and loved it ever since


----------



## Flatcoatluver (Mar 29, 2007)

Besides my fish I have....
Zoey my 3 year old flat-coated retriever that I show in agility and Rally-o








T.j my 6 year old English setter, who hunts and goes to nursing homes








The ducks (mallord almost 1)








And the cats
Keshaw
















Kasey








and Kendy







[/list][/url]


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Flatcoatluver said:


> Besides my fish I have....
> Zoey my 3 year old flat-coated retriever that I show in agility and Rally-o
> 
> T.j my 6 year old English setter, who hunts and goes to nursing homes
> ...


----------



## Flatcoatluver (Mar 29, 2007)

Very cool. I do coemptive agility and just started showing in rally-o both are very addictive doggie sports! I had to put Zoey on glucosomene today because she is getting sore after agility practises hopefully that will help.


----------



## Bamboo_Kitten_Shark (Feb 24, 2007)

This thread is really dipressing :? 

the bird got away, the kitten died, i stopped there  


me and my family have owned lot sof different animals since i've been alive...

but the ones we currently own are...

like 8 horses
5 dogs
?? number of cats (barn cats, one house cat wich is my sisters)
bearded dragon
two parakeets (boy and girl, getting old enough to have an egg, lets hope so!)
4 chickens (mine, 1 rooster, 2 big brown ones, one white fluffy one) 

Fish, and related animals:
guppies
miniature bass (ask in pm if you are owndering "WTF?")
young bluegill babies (temporary tank fish, moving to pond when done)
ghost shrimp
2 freshwater flam clams
1 large mussel
pond snails
ramhorn snails (workin on my own strain, with blue and red in the middle of there shell!)
periwinkle snails (i believe that is what they are)
young crawdad (i'd say over 7 months old, i got him with some plants from a pond when he was only a day or so old, very small)

i think thats it..

oh yeah! miniature donkeys, can't forget them.

R.I.P. -- recent deaths

hermit crab
4 chickens (in one day, all from new castle disease, wich the others don't have now thank god)
a few guppies (some type of white fungus that came after i redid there tank, it's gone now thanks to salt)
newly arrived clam (i didn't treat him good enough before putting him into a tank, he was wild caught)
baby ramhorn snail died in my pond environment tank, have no clue why [yeah i even whatch for the tinyest of deaths])

i think thats all of the recent deaths. the chicken thing was probably the most depressing, 2 of them died in my arms


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww thats so sad about the chickens! I love mini donkeys, I was helping load one onto a trailer, and it bucked straight up and nearly hit my face. Never stood behind him again lol. We just have the zonkey now


----------



## reverendred (Mar 1, 2007)

i have 2 dogs back home (im at college)
a 3.5 year old St. Bernard named Lucy. and a 14 year old cocker spaniel named Sherlock.









we arr currently looking for a stud so we can breed lucy. then i will get another puppy! he will be named Griffey... after the best baseball player in Seattle history: Ken Griffey Jr.


----------



## reverendred (Mar 1, 2007)

here are a couple other pics that i meant to add to that....

LUCY! 
she is my teddy bear.... and thinks she is the size of the cocker! this is her trying to sit on my girlfriends lap....








so she has never been allowed on my bed. and we brought her over for a couple weeks to stay with me at college.... and i go to work one day and come home and she has taken over my queen size bed!my girlfriend thought it was hilarious... i was not amused lol









Sherlock!


----------

